# Orgasming Hard



## Timben (Apr 4, 2018)

I am a 44-year-old married male. And I've ejaculated twice and it hurts. Just curious as to what would cause that. In other words, I've masturbated twice; both times, I orgasmed and it hurt, like orgasming hard. I was almost speaking in tongues, I orgasmed so hard. Should I be worried?


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Where did it hurt?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Check for a urinary tract infection.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Lots of things, but most common is UTI and STD. For the former, drink a lot of cranberry juice and see if that helps


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Check with an urologist rather than guessing. Bypass your PCP.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

By chance, have you had a vasectomy? This sometimes has happened to me since. At times I orgasm so intensely that I do actually feel pain in my testicle area.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Prostate problem


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

I think that the OP has gotten a lot of good advice. Yes, STD, UTI, prostate, etc. could all be causes. Maybe hernia or pelvic floor problem could also be source of the issue as well. A good medical work-up with lots of tests sounds like it may be appropriate.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

How rough and often are you jerking off? It could be as simple as you chafing your urethra.

I get medical check ups often for work and in perfect health….. but there are times when I bust a major nut it can indeed hurt but only on the shaft or pulling a stomach muscle which has happened a few times.


----------



## Timben (Apr 4, 2018)

Thank you for all the advice I will see my doctor to see what he thinks. Thanks again.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

This might not be relevant but if you were say, in the shower, and had soapy hands while masturbating the soap could get in the urethra and cause irritation.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

Evinrude58 said:


> Prostate problem


So you think this pain could be attributed to a prostate problem? I'm seeing my urologist on Tuesday. Am going to request a testosterone levels check. Will also have the prostate checked as well then. Have had good colonoscopy checks in the last couple years and would have thought they'd check that also, but will have mine checked.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

TinyTbone said:


> So you think this pain could be attributed to a prostate problem? I'm seeing my urologist on Tuesday. Am going to request a testosterone levels check. Will also have the prostate checked as well then. Have had good colonoscopy checks in the last couple years and would have thought they'd check that also, but will have mine checked.


CDC screening guidelines for prostate cancer are pathetic and cause many doctors to interpret that they should not screen.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Timben said:


> Thank you for all the advice I will see my doctor to see what he thinks. Thanks again.


Specifically see a urologist.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

I worked with a guy that was diagnosed with a masterbatory hernia. Maybe you have one ?
.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

This is what my co worker had. 

He was also a self proclaimed serial masterbator

Epididymitis
Inflammation of the tube at the back of the testicle that stores and carries sperm.
Epididymitis is often caused by a bacterial or sexually transmitted infection.


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

You could ask, is their a doctor on this forum, if not than you should visit a doctor for a proper medical diagnoses. 
That`s the logical thing to do.


----------

